# Авиация > Современность >  Морская авиация

## Anonymous

Приглашаю пообщаться. И хотя сейчас название ВВС и ПВО флота, но морская авиация для всех понятней.

http://www.airforce.ru/photogallery/...2004/index.htm
http://fotoplenka.ru/avtor/kudretsa/...oto2237659.htm
Всем удачи, семь футов под килем и чистого неба.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Приветствую!

Морской авиации, а особенно Северного флота, - особый почет и уважение!
Вы не Саши Дундина сослуживец, случаем?

----------


## Anonymous

> Приветствую!
> 
> Морской авиации, а особенно Северного флота, - особый почет и уважение!
> Вы не Саши Дундина сослуживец, случаем?


Точно так, и сослуживец и однополчанин, только что разговаривали по телефону, он грязно ругался , что зарегистрировавшись в On-line не может фоты выложить

----------


## А.Мельников

А чего в Курилке? Дима, может тему в Современность перебросить?

----------


## А.Мельников

> Точно так, и сослуживец и однополчанин


Приветствую!
Если вы на борту "Кузнецова" бываете, не могли бы заснять тягач 3913. Говорят он всего один такой остался. Ещё там ГАЗ-66 в качестве тягача используется. Интересно было бы посмотреть как выглядит (в смысле окраски).

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Точно так, и сослуживец и однополчанин, только что разговаривали по телефону, он грязно ругался , что зарегистрировавшись в On-line не может фоты выложить


Кажется я понял где собака порылась! :-)
Саша жаловался, что не видит кнопку "Создать/Упорядочить альбом" в Галерее. Скорее всего это потому, что он входит в галерею в режиме пользователя.
Там в верхней части, в меню есть разные линки. Справа от линка "Пользователи" есть линк "Режим администратора" или он же "Режим пользователя" - зависит от того, в каком режиме он сейчас. Так вот, если он видит линк "Режим администратора" - то надо его нажать и тогда ниже появятся кнопки "Создать/Упорядочить альбом"...
Передайте, пожалуйста Саше, надеюсь что у него получится :-)

----------


## Nazar

[quote="KudretsA"]Приглашаю пообщаться. И хотя сейчас название ВВС и ПВО флота, но морская авиация для всех понятней.

Спасибо за приглашение,к авиации СФ особое уважение и прожил в Североморске почти 20лет и батя летчик военный ( в начале 90х командир 967 ОДРАП,потом ОДРАЭ),да и на Кузнецове бывал неоднократно ,а сейчас на нем несколько человек моих однакашников по училищу Попова служит

----------


## An-Z

Всем неравнодушным к прошлому, настоящему и будущему Морской авиации России - пламенный привет и наилучшие пожелания!
 Такой вопрос - как вы считаете, какой датой следует считать днём рождения Морской авиации России?
Дело в том, что мы (редакция "Мир Авиации") предолжили командованию  авиации ВМФ сделать книгу  к юбилею Морской авиации России. В ходе бесед выяснилось, что в следующем году собираются отмечать её 90-летие, чем вызвана привязка к  1916 году нам толком не объяснили. В общих словах - тогда началось активное применение морской авиации в боевых действиях. Мне же кажется, что это не совсем корректно и было бы логичнее считать датой рождения Морской авиации России дату появления первой авиационной части (структуры) в составе ВМФ России.

----------


## Anonymous

> Сообщение от KudretsA
> 
> Точно так, и сослуживец и однополчанин
> 
> 
> Приветствую!
> Если вы на борту "Кузнецова" бываете, не могли бы заснять тягач 3913. Говорят он всего один такой остался. Ещё там ГАЗ-66 в качестве тягача используется. Интересно было бы посмотреть как выглядит (в смысле окраски).


Снимем мы Вам и тягач и ГАЗ-66, но скажите мне откровенно: судьбы живых людей Вас интересуют?
Андрею:
Декнь Морской Авиации считаю считать 17 июля

----------


## Бомбер

> Снимем мы Вам и тягач и ГАЗ-66, но скажите мне откровенно: судьбы живых людей Вас интересуют?


Безусловно!

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Снимем мы Вам и тягач и ГАЗ-66, но скажите мне откровенно: судьбы живых людей Вас интересуют?


Кстати, Саша Мельников ведет на сайте раздел Кто есть кто в российской авиации http://www.airforce.ru/staff/who_is_who/index.htm... говорит само за себя :-)

----------


## М.Быков

Привет морякам-авиаторам!!!  :lol: 

Я служил срочную в Приморье под Владиком, гарнизон Романовка, аэродром Пристань, в 86-88 гг. В бытность мою там базировалось 2 полка ВВС ТОФ, один на Су-17, второй на Як-38. В штурмовом, кроме сушек, было звено ДС на МиГ-21 бис. Также там летали Ту-16 (к сожалению, перед переводом туда нашей части полк тушек оттуда куда-то перевели, собсно наш инжбат и занял их казармы), Бе-12 (базировались, ЕМНИП, на Шкотово) и разные вертолеты.

Тогда, при СССР, все было (для своих) секретно и номеров полков я не знаю. Частью вериткалок командовал полковник Чурилов, говорили, что он ГСС, но в справочнике его почему-то нет.

Так что, хотя я сейчас и интересуюсь в основном историей авиации ВОВ, современная авиация ВМФ тоже как бы мне не чужая!  :lol:

----------


## Anonymous

Вот ещё интересные фото
Дмитрий, спасибо за ссылку о "Кто есть кто"

----------


## An-Z

2KudretsA
17 июля ? Напомни пжалста, кем, когда и в связи с чем была утверждена эта дата?

----------


## Anonymous

Фотки классные, а ссылку не сделал, извините
http://www.diament.ru/archive/aviation.html




> 2KudretsA
> 17 июля ? Напомни пжалста, кем, когда и в связи с чем была утверждена эта дата?


http://www.avia.ru/press/2003/july/17july-6.shtml
http://www.warheroes.ru/hero/hero.asp?hero_id=1021

----------


## An-Z

"Первую победу морские летчики добыли 17 июля 1916 года. В тот день четыре гидросамолета М-9 авианосного судна "Орлица" Балтийского флота поднялись в воздух и вступили в бой над морем с четырьмя немецкими самолетами.
        Он закончился победой российских морских летчиков. Два кайзеровских аэроплана были сбиты, а два - обратились в бегство. Первая победа морских летчиков на отечественных гидросамолетах в воздушном бою над морем стала точкой отсчета в истории морской авиации Российского Военно-морского флота. Теперь 17 июля в соответствии с приказом главнокомандующего ВМФ от 15 июля 1996 года отмечается как День морской авиации ВМФ."
 :? 
Интересно.. ведь фактически авиация Российскорго флота зародилась с учереждения Качинской лётной шклоы, а это кажись 1911 год. А случаи боевого применения, пусть и не такие эффективные, случались и раньше отмечаемой даты. По такой логике военнослужащим РВСН надо  считать своим прадником первое успешное поражение реальной цели?

----------


## Anonymous

Основной причиной основания Качинской школы пилотов явились благоприятные климатические условия для производства полётов в осенне-зимний период российской авиации в целом, но никак не использование её(авиации) в интересах ВМФ.
http://krista.volgograd.ru/php/museum_text.php?id=29
С уважением

----------


## AndyK

> Я служил срочную в Приморье под Владиком, гарнизон Романовка, аэродром Пристань, в 86-88 гг. В бытность мою там базировалось 2 полка ВВС ТОФ, один на Су-17, второй на Як-38. В штурмовом, кроме сушек, было звено ДС на МиГ-21 бис. Также там летали Ту-16 (к сожалению, перед переводом туда нашей части полк тушек оттуда куда-то перевели, собсно наш инжбат и занял их казармы), Бе-12 (базировались, ЕМНИП, на Шкотово) и разные вертолеты.
> 
> Тогда, при СССР, все было (для своих) секретно и номеров полков я не знаю.


Полк на Як-38 звался 311 окшап, в начале 90-ых с Як-38 перевооружился на Су-25 и спустя некоторое время тихо так "умер". 
Не знаю на счет 21бис в полку Су-17, а в полку яков миг-21 были - 21ПФМ и использовались "для поддержания штанов".

----------


## AndyK

Да, а полк на Су-17 вроде как 73 омшап.

----------


## An-Z

> Основной причиной основания Качинской школы пилотов явились благоприятные климатические условия для производства полётов в осенне-зимний период российской авиации в целом, но никак не использование её(авиации) в интересах ВМФ.
> http://krista.volgograd.ru/php/museum_text.php?id=29
> С уважением


Спасибо за интересную ссылку. Правда я из неё не совсем понял, Гатчинская и Качинские лётные школы принадлежали Воздушному флоту, а не Военно-морскому? Не смотря на на "основные причины основания Качинской школы", насколько мне известно именно там начали осваивать применение авиациив интересах ВМФ.
В  приведённой ссылке говориться "Под аэродром выбрали грунтовую площадку в 3 км севернее Севастополя па территории лагеря 13-й пехотной дивизии, на так называемом Куликовом поле, ..... Это был первый аэродром Черноморского флота, с которого взлетал единственный сухопутный аэроплан «Антуанетт», управляемый дипломированным летчиком, заведующим воздухоплавательным парком флота, лейтенантом С. Ф. Дорожинским" То есть аэродром был флотским , а школа нет?
Кроме того.."первого марта 1912 г. начать теоретическую и летную подготовку, по договору, со специальным курсом - 27 учеников для морской авиации." - т.е. МА уже была, и для неё готовили кадры?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Новый ОР-4ТМ с ЖК-матрицей.


А что за "зверя" на Су-33 ставят? По размерам 10", кнопки внизу почти как у раменского МФИ-10-7. Чего-то похожего среди известных производителей не нашел.

----------


## F74

> правда это большое похоже на ЭЛТ


Эти трубки не выпускаются уже давно, поэтому и перешли на ЖК. Сейчас помаленьку будут менять (при ремонте и при новых доработках). На фото с рекламки- серия 2, на видео- серия 3. :)

----------


## Fencer

Захватывающие кадры боевых вылетов с «Адмирала Кузнецова» https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbNFc83j6_k

----------


## KURYER

«Адмирал Кузнецов». Первый боевой выход». Часть 2-я. Фильм телеканала Звезда.

----------


## OKA

"На авианосце "Ляонин" :




На авианосце "Ляонин": dambiev



Про американо-французское взаимодействие, посты и фото здесь :



http://prokhor-tebin.livejournal.com/1072902.html



http://sandrermakoff.livejournal.com/1049390.html

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

:Biggrin:

----------


## Polikarpoff

*Тов. ИнженерЪ*
Поговаривают, что это начальник службы дератизации :Cool: . Вот тут он в самом конце записи по коридорам разгуливает:
Опубликовано видео подготовки авиакрыла "Адмирала Кузнецова" к боевым вылетам. РЕН ТВ

----------


## KURYER

И снова "Ляонин":
 

 

 

Кстати, приборная панель зацензурена :-)))

----------


## Avia M

> *Тов. ИнженерЪ*
> Поговаривают, что это начальник службы дератизации. Вот тут он в самом конце записи по коридорам разгуливает:
> Опубликовано видео подготовки авиакрыла "Адмирала Кузнецова" к боевым вылетам. РЕН ТВ


На птичек охотится (тех, что на килях)... :Smile:

----------


## Polikarpoff



----------


## maxik

> 


12: 53  нет куска крыла

----------


## Антон

> 12: 53  нет куска крыла


Меняют Сорбцию на пилон подвески ракет?

----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 19 декабря. /ТАСС/. Холдинг "Вертолеты России" (входит в Ростех) передал первый модернизированный многоцелевой вертолет Ка-27 морской авиации ВМФ России, до конца года будет передана партия из восьми машин. Об этом сегодня сообщили в пресс-службе холдинга.

"Новые Ка-27М позволят морской авиации действовать более эффективно в ближней морской зоне. Мы завершим передачу партии из восьми Ка-27М Министерству обороны до конца этого года", - сказал заместитель генерального директора холдинга по продажам Владислав Савельев, слова которого привели в пресс-службе.

В отличие от Ка-27, на модернизированной версии машины внедрены современные виды передачи информации в реальном времени как на наземные или корабельные командные пункты, так и на другие вертолеты.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Меняют Сорбцию на пилон подвески ракет?


Наоборот. В поход почти все с ВСУ уходили, а потом на всех "Сорбции" поставили.

----------


## OKA

"На авианосце"

    

Отсюда  :
На авианосце - ОРИЕНТАЛИСТ


"E-2D с штангой дозаправки


Erie C. / flickr.com

Американская компания Northrop Grumman провела испытания системы дозаправки для палубного самолета дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения E-2D Advanced Hawkeye. Как сообщает Flightglobal, первые испытания системы признали успешными. Они будут проводиться еще чуть больше года, а в 2018 году планируется начать модернизацию всех E-2D, стоящих на вооружении ВМС США.

Продолжительность полета E-2D при взлете с палубы авианосца составляет около пяти часов. Прежде американские военные считали этот показатель достаточным. В 2014 году Пентагон объявила, что в мире становится все больше зон, в которых американские войска либо не имеют возможности для маневра, либо не могут действовать вовсе.

В этих условиях необходимы самолеты, способные на большую, чем сейчас продолжительность полета. Одним из способов решения проблемы могло бы стать увеличение объема топливных баков, но в этом случае пришлось бы перепроектировать часть конструкции самолета. Кроме того, этот способ привел бы к увеличению взлетной массы самолета, а значит к невозможности использовать его с авианосцев.

Разработка системы дозаправки в воздухе для E-2D ведется с 2014 года в рамках контракта ВМС США стоимостью 226 миллионов долларов. В состав системы входит оборудование контроля подачи топлива, топливопровод и топливоприемник. Последний выполнен в виде выдающейся вперед штанги. Она установлена над кабиной пилотов для лучшего обзора во время воздушной дозаправки.

Система воздушной дозаправки позволяет сделать продолжительность полета самолета очень большой; она будет ограничиваться только ресурсом двигателей. Для сравнения, E-2D, используемые с наземных баз с длинными взлетно-посадочными полосами, могут принять на борт больше топлива, чем палубные самолеты, и способны находиться в воздухе до восьми часов.

Самолет дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения E-2D имеет в длину 17,6 метра и размах крыла 24,6 метра. Максимальная взлетная масса машины составляет 26 тонн. Самолет может развивать скорость до 648 километров в час. Дальность полета Advanced Hawkeye составляет около 2,7 тысячи километров.

Самолет оборудован радиолокационной станцией AN/APY-9, работающей в UHF-диапазоне (0,3-1 гигагерц). Эта вращающаяся станция обеспечивает круговой обзор и имеет режим синтезированной апертуры, то есть составления радиолокационного изображения с существенно большим разрешением, чем разрешение самого радара.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2016/12/17/refueling

----------


## Djoker

> МОСКВА, 19 декабря. /ТАСС/. Холдинг "Вертолеты России" (входит в Ростех) передал первый модернизированный многоцелевой вертолет Ка-27


Фото из группы "Вертолетов России" в ВК:


https://vk.com/wall-32199986_1005

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Avia M

21 декабря 2016 г., AEX.RU –  Холдинг «Вертолеты России» (входит в Госкорпорацию Ростех) завершил отгрузку партии корабельных транспортно-боевых вертолетов Ка-29, которые прошли ремонт на мощностях Кумертауского авиационного производственного предприятия. Об этом сообщает пресс-служба холдинга.
​
Вертолеты прошли все необходимые испытания и в ближайшее время поступят в распоряжение авиабазы Тихоокеанского флота ВМФ РФ. На вертолетах Ка-29 были произведены работы по капитальному ремонту колонок несущего винта, двигателей и редукторов, а также обновлено лакокрасочное покрытие.

----------


## Djoker

> 21 декабря 2016 г., AEX.RU –  Холдинг «Вертолеты России» (входит в Госкорпорацию Ростех) завершил отгрузку партии корабельных транспортно-боевых вертолетов Ка-29, которые прошли ремонт на мощностях Кумертауского авиационного производственного предприятия.



Галерея - ВПК.name


https://vk.com/wall-32199986_1008

----------


## OKA

> "Первый в КНР авианосец "Ляонин" в сопровождении отряда боевых кораблей ВМС Народно-освободительной армии Китая (НОАК) совершил в пятницу заход в порт Гонконга. Пятидневный визит проводится в честь 20-й годовщины перехода бывшего британского анклава под китайский суверенитет...


   




Множество фото и ролики здесь :

Китайский авианосец "Ляонин" впервые зашел в Гонконг : dambiev

----------


## Djoker

https://russianplanes.net/id212790


https://russianplanes.net/id212789

----------


## Djoker

> *Перспективный российский морской вертолет "Минога" хотят сделать трансформером*
> 
> МОСКВА, 8 июля. /ТАСС/. Перспективный российский морской вертолет "Минога" планируется сделать универсальным и быстро трансформируемым для выполнения различных задач. Об этом в субботу сообщили ТАСС в пресс-службе холдинга "Вертолеты России" (входит в Ростех).
> 
> "Рано или поздно замена Ка-27 необходима, и этой заменой как раз станет вертолет "Минога". Его задача - объединить в себе все функции, которые были реализованы на Ка-27. В свое время Ка-27 задавался в трех вариантах применения (противолодочный, поисково-спасательный и транспортно-боевой), но сейчас появилось достаточное количество других вариантов. Замысел такой, чтобы "Минога" стала универсальной машиной, быстро трансформируемой в различные варианты применения", - сказали в пресс-службе.
> 
> В холдинге отметили, что его массогабаритные параметры останутся примерно такими же, как у Ка-27. "Предварительные проработки сделаны, мы начали проектирование", - добавили в компании.


Перспективный российский морской вертолет «Минога» хотят сделать трансформером - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

"В ходе проведения учебно-тренировочных полетов в морских полигонах Тихоокеанского флота, летчики корабельных вертолетов совершили более 30 посадок на корабль. Полёты выполнялись в светлое и темное время суток. Посадки осуществлялись на вертолётную площадку БПК «Адмирал Пантелеев», находящегося на ходу в дрейфе и на якоре.

В рамках учебно-тренировочных полетов, помимо посадок на палубу, вертолетчики отработали вопросы поисково-спасательного обеспечения, а также тактические приемы поиска и слежения за подводными лодками условного противника, осуществили взаимодействие с экипажем корабля при выполнении противолодочных задач. Также были проведены облеты корабля с целью проверки его радиотехнического вооружения, комплексов противовоздушной обороны, систем связи и управления авиацией. 

Отработка взаимодействия между экипажем корабля и летным составом является одним из элементов профессиональной подготовки моряков и летчиков. Посадки на корабль являются наиболее сложным видом подготовки летного состава морской авиации. Сначала летчики отрабатывают аэродромные полеты, дальше маршрутные и только после этого допускаются к посадкам на корабль.

Пресс-служба Восточного военного округа"

Экипажи противолодочных и поисково-спасательных вертолетов Ка-27 авиабазы морской авиации ТОФ на Камчатке отработали посадки на палубу : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## OKA

" Авианосец INS Vikramaditya на совместных индийско-японо-американских учениях "Малабар-2017"

   

Индия, США и Япония в начале июля проводят ежегодные совместные военно-морские учения "Малабар-2017" в Бенгальском заливе..." 

Полностью :

Авианосец INS Vikramaditya на совместных индийско-японо-американских учениях "Малабар-2017": dambiev

Наверное в роли китайско-российских одноклассников выступает перед "партнёрами"))

----------


## OKA

"12 июля 2017 года на верфи итальянского судостроительного объединения Fincantieri в Кастелламмаре-ди-Стабия близ Неаполя состоялась церемония первой резки стали, ознаменовавшая начало постройки для ВМС Италии универсального десантного корабля (строительный номер С.6260, предполагаемое название Trieste). Сдача его итальянскому флоту запланирована на 2022 год.



Проектное изображение начатого постройкой для ВМС Италии на верфи итальянского судостроительного объединения Fincantieri в Кастелламмаре-ди-Стабия близ Неаполя универсального десантного корабля (с) Fincantieri

Постройка для ВМС Италии универсального десантного корабля (УДК, - Landing Helicopter Dock, LHD) была предусмотрена в принятом итальянским парламентом в конце 2014 года Законом о флоте (Legge Navale) с общей стоимостью финансирования 5,428 млрд евро. Помимо строительства УДК, данный закон предусматривал постройку для итальянского флота также шести (затем семи) больших "патрульных кораблей" типа РРА (общая плановая стоимость шести единиц была заявлена 2,62 млрд евро, с опционом еще на четыре корабля, головной корабль РРА был начат постройкой на верфи Fincantieri в Мудджиано в Специи 13 февраля 2017 года), корабля комплексного снабжения LLS (плановая стоимость 325 млн евро, был начат постройкой как Vulcano на верфи Fincantieri в Рива Тригозо в Генуе 12 июля 2016 года) и двух многоцелевых скоростных катеров для сил специального назначения UNPAV (40 млн евро, постройку ведет компания Intermarine).

 Фактически командование ВМС Италии после утверждения Закона о флоте протащило значительное увеличение размеров и стоимости планируемых к строительству по данному акту боевых кораблей. В результате УДК к моменту выдачи на него контракта "вырос" с заявленных флотом при обсуждении Закона годом ранее 20 тысяч тонн полного водоизмещения и длины 180-190 метров до 32 тысяч тонн полного водоизмещения и длины 245 метров, превратившись в полноценный авианесущий корабль (именуемый "многоцелевым УДК") с планируемым базированием истребителей F-35B (при том, что находящийся сейчас в составе ВМС Италии авианосец Cavour имеет 30 тысяч тонн полного водоизмещения и наибольшую длину 244 метра). Корабли типа РРА также превратились фактически в большие многоцелевые фрегаты нового поколения, с общей стоимостью семи законтрактованных кораблей в 3,9 млрд евро.

Контракт стоимостью 1,126 млрд евро на постройку УДК был выдан министерством обороны Италии 1 июля 2015 года консорциуму Raggruppamento Temporaneo di Impresa (RTI), образованному объединениями Fincantieri и Finmeccanica (ныне Leonardo). Из указанной стоимости контракта на долю Fincantieri приходится 853 млн евро и на долю Leonardo - 273 млн евро. Постройка корпуса корабля будет осуществляться на верфи Fincantieri в Кастелламмаре-ди-Стабия, а после спуска на воду корабль будет отбуксирован для достройки на верфь Fincantieri в Мудджиано в Специи.

Предполагается, что после ввода в строй новый УДК заменит в составе ВМС Италии легкий авианосец Giuseppe Garibaldi, находящийся в строю с 1985 года.

Новый итальянский УДК в утвержденном к строительству облике является крупным кораблем стандартным водоизмещением 25816 тонн и полным водоизмещением 32306 тонн. Наибольшая длина 245 м, длина между перпендикулярами 213,4 м, наибольшая ширина 36 м, осадка 7,2 м. Корабль получит комбинированную двухвальную дизель-газотурбинную главную энергетическую установку по схеме CODOG, включающую две форсажные газовые турбины Rolls-Royce MT30 мощностью по 48500 л.с., два дизельных двигателя MAN 20V32/44CR по 15000 л.с. и два электромотора малого хода. Для выработки электроэнергии используются четыре дизель-генератора MAN 9L32/44CR мощностью по 5200 КВт. Скорость полного хода 25 уз, экономического - 16 уз, малого (под электромоторами) - 10 уз. Дальность плавания экономическим ходом 7000 миль, автономность 30 суток.

Корабль имеет вместимость 1064 человека, из которых 460 человек штатная численность экипажа с авиагруппой, а 604 человека - десанта. В перегрузочном варианте возможно размещение на борту более 700 десантников либо эвакуируемых. УДК оснащен танковым трюмом площадью более 1200 кв м (способным принимать технику массой до 60 т) и доковой камерой размерами 50 на 15 м, вмещающей четыре танкодесантных катера типа LCU или один десантный катер на воздушной подушке американского типа LCAC.

Корабль обеспечивает постоянное базирование 12 крупных вертолетов типа AW101 или NH90, или,в качестве альтернативы, шести самолетов F-35B и четырех вертолетов. На полетной палубе имеются девять площадок для вертолетов.

В отличие от УДК других стран мира, итальянский корабль должен получить весьма мощное радиоэлектронное оборудование и вооружение, включая радиолокационный комплекс Leonardo Kronos Dual Band (Kronos StarFire) в варианте с РЛС с АФАР Х-диапазона (возможна также установка полного варианта комплекса с антенной также С-диапазона) и РЛС Leonardo Kronos Power Shield с АФАР L-диапазона. Устанавливаются РЛС управления полетами авиации Leonardo SPN-720, АСБУ Leonardo CMS SADOC Mk 4 и буксируемая ГАС Leonardo Black Snake (в основном для противоторпедной защиты), а также мощные средства РЭБ, включая комплекс выстреливаемых помех Leonardo ODLS-20. Вооружение должно включать 16 вертикальных пусковых установок Sylver A50 для ЗУР Aster 15 или САММ, три 76-мм универсальных артиллерийских комплекса Leonardo Super Rapid Strales и три 25-мм и шесть 12,7-мм дистанционно управляемых установок производства Leonardo.



Проектное изображение начатого постройкой для ВМС Италии на верфи итальянского судостроительного объединения Fincantieri в Кастелламмаре-ди-Стабия близ Неаполя универсального десантного корабля (с) Fincantieri "

Начато строительство итальянского универсального десантного корабля - bmpd


Итальянцы снова будут носителями света в Африках? Каддафи бы удивился, но не судьба...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P88FAtAhbcY

http://www.ntv.ru/video/164315/








https://vif2ne.org/nvk/forum/0/co/2819524.htm

Политика-политикой, война-войной, а нефть и газ по-распорядку))

----------


## алтын



----------


## OKA

"17 июля Морская авиация ВМФ России отмечает 101-ю годовщину со дня создания



Как сообщил начальник Морской авиации ВМФ Герой России генерал-майор Игорь Кожин, «в свое второе столетие Морская авиация ВМФ вступает, активно обновляя свой состав и боевую выучку. Морские летчики сегодня способны выполнять самые сложные задачи во всех широтах Мирового океана».

По его словам, «в настоящее время в точном соответствии с графиком идет активное обновление всех составляющих Морской авиации, ее переоснащение на новые образцы авиационной техники. Такими же темпами, без отставаний, осуществляется и процесс модернизации летательных аппаратов, находящихся на вооружении Морской авиации ВМФ.  Практически за 2 года в состав Морской авиации приняты более 20 самолетов Су-30СМ, сформирован новый полк, на вооружении которого стоят МиГ-29».

По словам генерал-майора Игоря Кожина, «60% авиапарка противолодочных самолетов Ил-38 прошли глубокую модернизацию. В соответствии с планом продолжается модернизация самолетов МиГ -31. Модернизировано более 50% парка корабельных противолодочных вертолетов».

Как отметил Начальник Морской авиации ВМФ, «проведен большой объем работ по восстановлению готовности и модернизации транспортно-боевых вертолетов Ка-29. В строю уже 20 таких машин и продолжается работа по модернизации всего парка этих вертолетов».

«Примером серьезного внимания к развитию всех составляющих Морской авиации является и тот факт, что 50% парка самолетов Су-33 получили новые системы боевого применения по морским и наземным целям. По сути их потенциал повышен до уровня Су-30 СМ. Все самолеты Су-33, состоящие на вооружении Морской авиации ВМФ пройдут такую модернизацию. До конца 2017 года 60% летного авиапарка будет соответствовать современному уровню требований к авиационной технике Морской авиации», - сказал генерал-майор Игорь Кожин.

Говоря о перспективах развития Морской авиации, он, также отметил, что «Главным командованием ВМФ и командованием Морской авиации ведется работа по созданию перспективных многоцелевых вертолетов корабельного и наземного базирования, близится к завершению разработка новых патрульных самолетов, которыми планируется заменить существующие противолодочные самолеты».

Как сказал начальник Морской авиации ВМФ генерал-майор Игорь Кожин, «традиционно, большое внимание уделяется подготовке летного и технического состава Морской авиации. До 2018 года мы планируется полностью удовлетворить все потребности Морской авиации по учебно-тренажерным комплексам. Морские летчики активно приобретают практический опыт в ходе мероприятий боевой подготовки.  Так, за первое полугодие 2017 года было проведено более 20 учений – от уровня эскадрилий до уровня полка и авиабазы. В ходе этих учений отрабатывались и вопросы перебазирования с одного аэродрома на другой с выполнением задач на незнакомых полигонах. Подготовка морских летчиков ведется специализированной кафедрой Военно-Морской Академии им. Н.Г. Кузнецова, а также Центром боевого применения и переучивания летного состава Морской авиации ВМФ в г. Ейске. В целях повышения эффективности подготовки летчиков постоянно обновляются и совершенствуются учебные программы и подходы к практическому обучению».

Департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Министерства обороны Российской Федерации"

С фото :

17 июля Морская авиация ВМФ России отмечает 101-ю годовщину со дня создания : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## алтын

> Летчики российского Военно-морского флота отмечают профессиональный праздник — День авиации ВМФ России. 
> Может показаться, что экипаж Ка-27 решил порыбачить. На тросе - акустическая станция, улавливает любой шум глубоко под водой. Например, от подлодок и диверсантов. Сегодня учения. Условный противник найден, приказ - уничтожить. 
> Калининградская область, поселок Донское. Самая западная база морской авиации Балтийского флота. Здесь до сих пор сохранились старые немецкие ангары. На железе практически нет ржавчины. Только следы от пуль Великой Отечественной. 
> 120 километров вглубь - Черняховск. Здесь несут круглосуточное дежурство экипажи истребителей 72-й гвардейской авиабазы. Летчик-истребитель Александр Борисевич - тут один из самых молодых. Три года службы. Но у него уже 400 часов налета и полтора десятка перехватов потенциальных нарушителей. 
> Сегодня наша морская авиация осваивает новейшие сверхманевренные Су-30СМ. Боевая нагрузка у них вдвое больше, чем у 27-х «сушек». «Выполняет все задачи, касающиеся воздух-воздух, воздух-поверхность, нанесение ударов по наземным целям», - рассказал Алексей Малафеев, ВРИО командира 72-й гвардейской авиабазы Балтийского флота. 
> Сегодня, как в самый обычный день, экипажи заступают на дежурство по всей стране, от Балтики до Тихого океана - желая друг другу, чтобы количество вылетов равнялось количеству посадок.

----------


## Djoker

Индийско-японо-американские учения Malabar 2017













https://www.flickr.com/photos/compac...50883491/page1

----------


## OKA

Промо-видео.

----------


## Djoker

> *Вертолеты Ка-52К приняли участие в параде ко Дню ВМФ после завершения очередного этапа испытаний*
> 
> Два вертолета Ка-52К, завершившие очередной этап корабельных испытаний, приняли участие в торжественном параде, посвященному Дню Военно-морского флота России. Вертолеты открыли воздушную часть военно-морского парада, совершив пролет над Невой и Сенатской площадью Санкт-Петербурга.
> 
> Данные машины с конца 2016 по начало 2017 года, проходили предварительные испытания на борту авианесущего крейсера "Адмирал Кузнецов". По результатам выполнения поставленных командованием задач испытания вертолетов были признаны успешными.
> 
> В преддверии парада завершился очередной этап испытаний Ка-52К, в рамках которого отрабатывалось взаимодействие корабельных систем с бортовыми системами вертолета. В частности, проверялась работа навигационного комплекса вертолета при взлете и посадке на борт корабля. Испытания проводились 21-22 июля, специалистами АО "Камов" было совершено 7 посадок на палубу фрегата "Адмирал Горшков" проекта 22350.
> 
> Данный корабль был выбран для проведения испытаний в связи с тем, что он оснащен рядом корабельных систем, аналогичных тем, которые в перспективе будут установлены на универсальных десантных кораблях российского производства.
> ...


Вертолеты Ка-52К приняли участие в параде ко Дню ВМФ после завершения очередного этапа испытаний

----------


## OKA

" На авианосце Vicramaditya прошли испытания в рамках тендера на закупку палубных истребителей

Как сообщает индийский интернет-ресурс Rs 75,000 cr deal: Navy carries out simulation trials of new aircraft for INS Vikramaditya, Indigenous Aircraft Carrier : Mail Today, News - India Today

 ВМС Индии проводит симуляционные испытания новых палубных истребителей для авианосцев "Vicramaditya" и "Vikrant" в рамках объявленного тендера на закупку палубных истребителей. Корабль стандартным водоизмещением 40 тысяч тонн строится с 2008 года на государственном судостроительном предприятии Cochin Shipyard Limited (CSL) в Кочине по программе строительства национального авианосца IAC (Indigenous Aircraft Carrier). Как сообщается, сумма  тендера составляет   75 000 индийских крор или  около 12,3 миллиардов долларов США. 

57 новых палубных истребителей будут использоваться на авианосце INS Vikramaditya и  авианосце национальной постройки, который строится на  государственном судостроительном предприятии Cochin Shipyard Limited (CSL) в Кочине.

Рассматривая покупку 57 палубных истребителей, индийский военно-морской флот недавно пригласил иностранные фирмы-производители   провести испытания, чтобы проверить их совместимость с авианосцем INS Vikramaditya. Французский Dassault Rafale, шведский Saab Sea Gripen, российский МиГ-29К и американский McDonnell Douglas F/A-18 Hornet являются претендентами на сделку, сумма которой может составить более 12 миллиардов долларов США. «Иностранным производителям было предложено доказать, что их самолеты смогут работать с нашим авианосцем  производства России INS Vikramaditya», - сказал высокопоставленный офицер ВМС Индии.
Авиационные производители, в том числе французский Dassault Aviation и американский McDonnell Douglas приняли участие в ситуационных испытаниях и попросили предоставить больше информации  для изучения  возможности своих  истребителей совершить   взлет и посадку на авианосец Vikramaditya, сообщают источники.
Испытания проводились на  базе  в Карваре.
57 новых истребителей будут использоваться на авианосце INS Vikramaditya и национальном авианосце IAC (Indigenous Aircraft Carrier), который строится на государственном судостроительном предприятии Cochin Shipyard Limited (CSL) в Кочине ,  совместно с 45 МиГ29K,которые уже приобретены в России.
Существуют огромные отличия авианосцев российского и западного производства. В то время как самолеты на американских авианосцах предназначены для базирования самолётов горизонтального взлёта и для подъёма их в воздух используют паровые катапульты, а на российских авианесущих крейсерах они поднимаются в воздух  со взлетного трамплина  как на INS Vicramaditya и на строящемся INS Vikrant. Потребность в покупке новых сверхдорогих истребителей возникла после того, как 2 декабря 2016 года начальник штаба ВМС Индии адмирал Сунил Ламба заявил, что палубный вариант Naval Tejas (Naval LCA) легкого истребителя национальной индийской разработки Tejas (LCA) не соответствует требованиям индийского флота и не может быть использован с индийских авианосцев. Главной причиной этого был назван "чрезмерный вес" Naval Tejas и недостаточная тяговооруженность, в результате чего истребитель не может взлетать с полным запасом топлива и боевой нагрузкой с трамплина авианосца.
"Что касается палубных самолетов, то мы имеем ограниченное время в принятии их до готовности авианосца. У нас есть МиГ 29К, который используется с Vikramaditya и должен использоваться с IAC (Indigenous Aircraft Carrier) Vikrant - сказал тогда адмирал Сунил Ламба.
"Мы также надеялись использовать LCA (Light Combat Aircraft - Tejas) c этих двух авианосцев. К сожалению, LCA не в состоянии удовлетворить необходимые для авианосца требования. Поэтому нам нужен альтернативный самолет для использования с этих двух авианосцев" - заявил адмирал Ламба.
Согласно требованию,которое выставило командование ВМС Индии сборка истребителей должна производится на индийских промышленных мощностях в рамках концепции "Make in India". Тендерные требования  включают  обязательства по передаче технологий для возможного последующего лицензионного производства MRCBF в Индии. Что касается графика поставок, первая партия  палубных истребителей должна быть поставлена заказчику ​​через три года после подписания контракта, а  все 57 истребителей дожны быть поставлены ВМС Индии в течение следующих трех лет. Существующий флот самолетов МиГ-29К создает ряд проблем для ВМС Индии. Основными проблемами самолетов МиГ-29К и МиГ-29КУБ, закупленных для создаваемого Индией авианосного флота, связаны с планером самолетов, двигателем РД-33МК и электродистанционной системой управления (ЭДСУ). Так, исправность самолетов МиГ-29К (один из ключевых показателей эффективности вооружения), по оценке индийских специалистов, составляла от 15,93%, исправность МиГ-29КУБ – в пределах от 21,30% до 47,14%. Индийские ВМС эксплуатируют данные самолеты с сентября 2014 года. Срок службы самолета составляет 6 тыс. часов налета или 25 лет (в зависимости от того, что наступит раньше) и с учетом проблем, с которыми сталкиваются МиГ-29К/КУБ, срок эксплуатации уже принятых на вооружение самолетов будет сокращен, сообщается в официальном отчете главного контролера и ревизора Индии о состоянии Вооруженных сил в стране.ю
С двумя авианосцами и более чем пятью эскадрильями морских ударных самолетов индийский военно-морской флот стал бы очень сильной силой, с которой можно было бы считаться."

На авианосце Vicramaditya прошли испытания в рамках тендера на закупку палубных истребителей : dambiev

----------


## OKA

"Электромагнитная катапульта впервые запустила самолет на море



Взлет F/A-18F с палубы «Джеральда Форда»
U.S. Navy / YouTube

Новый американский авианосец «Джеральд Форд» 28 июля 2017 года впервые запустил палубный самолет с помощью электромагнитной катапульты EMALS. Согласно сообщению ВМС США, спустя полтора часа после этого самолет совершил успешную посадку на палубу авианосца, торможение во время которой было успешно произведено электромеханическим аэрофинишером AAG.

До 22 июля 2017 года все авианосцы, стоящие на вооружении ВМС США, использовали для запуска самолетов паровые катапульты, а для их посадки — гидромеханические аэрофинишеры. «Джеральд Форд» же получил катапульту и аэрофинишер, работающие на электричестве. Такие устройства имеют меньшую массу и занимают существенно меньше места.

EMALS представляет собой линейный индукционный двигатель с поочередно отключаемыми и подключаемыми сегментами. В пусковом устройстве специальная тележка, к которой самолет цепляется передней стойкой шасси, движется между двумя направляющими с электромагнитами. Электромагнитные секции после прохождения мимо них тележки отключаются, а те, к которым она приближается, включаются.

Последовательное отключение секций линейного индукционного двигателя позволяет экономить энергию, поскольку отпадает необходимость держать включенной всю силовую установку по самолет не покинет палубу. Максимальная энергия запуска для EMALS составляет 122 мегаджоуля.


В свою очередь в состав аэрофинишера входят тросовое устройство, гидротормоза, механический тормоз, электродвигатели-генераторы с низкой инерцией, но высоким крутящим моментом, и конденсаторы. Последние необходимы для накопления энергии, вырабатываемой генераторами при торможении самолета.

Электродвигатели связаны с регулируемыми заслонками гидротормозов. При торможении самолета система управления при помощи заслонок постоянно корректирует сопротивление жидкости в гидротормозах, обеспечивая равномерное торможение самолета вдоль всей траектории.

Частично работа электромеханического аэрофинишера AAG обеспечивается накопленной при торможении самолетов энергией. Управление гидротормозами позволяет настраивать аэрофинишер на прием самолетов разной массы, включая и палубные транспортники с грузом.

Во время испытаний 28 июля с палубы авианосца «Джеральд Форд» совершил взлет палубный истребитель F/A-18F Super Hornet из состава 23-й испытательной эскадрильи. Он же спустя один час 27 минут полета приземлился на палубе корабля с помощью AAG. Проверки электромагнитной катапульты и электромеханического аэрофинишера признали успешными.

ВМС США приняли авианосец «Джеральд Форд» на вооружение 22 июля. Корабль получил бортовой номер CVN 78. «Джеральд Форд» является головным авианосцем проекта. Водоизмещение корабля составляет около ста тысяч тонн при длине 337 метров и ширине 78 метров. Осадка авианосца составляет 12 метров. «Джеральд Форд» может развивать скорость до 30 узлов. В состав экипажа корабля входят 4660 моряков.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/08/01/emals

У китайских товарищей тоже что-то такое замечено было :

Морская авиация

----------


## OKA

"Согласно публикации «La construction du 2ème porte-avions chinois avance plus vite que prévu» ресурса «East Pendulum», строительство второго китайского авианосца, спущенного на воду в марте текущего года, продвигается хорошим темпом, и, по словам руководителя китайской государственной судостроительной корпорации China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation (CSIC) Hu Wen Ming (Ху Вен Миня), даже с опережением первоначального графика.

По словам Ху, в настоящее время ведутся испытания главной энергетической установки корабля. Были запущены первое и третье котельное отделение, за ними скоро последует прокрутка паровых турбин. Он признал, что эти работы начались даже ранее, чем предполагали строители.


Компьютерная модель второго китайского авианосца (с) CNTV via East Pendulum

Как только будут закончены швартовые испытания, корабль, чье название еще неизвестно, выйдет на ходовые испытания в море, где будут испытываться совместимость корабельных систем с самолетами, а также системы вооружения. На данный момент официально сроки сдачи корабля не озвучивались, но, по мнению автора публикации, передача второго китайского авианосца флоту может состояться во втором полугодии 2019 года.

Ху также раскрыл некоторые подробности строительства корабля. Так, на борту корабля одновременно находятся 5000 технических специалистов и инженеров, которые ведут на нем работы по достройке. Они являются сотрудниками 552 китайских компаний, причем 412 из них не являются оборонными. Тем самым можно говорить, что проект авианосца не только ускоряет технологическое развитие оборонных предприятий, но и укрепляет интеграцию между гражданским и оборонным секторами промышленности перед лицом будущих масштабных проектов.

По словам Ху, все изделия первого уровня кооперации разработаны и произведены в Китае, что демонстрирует возможности страны по управлению такими проектами. После перестройки бывшего тяжелого авианесущего крейсера «Варяг» в Liaoning и строительства второго корабля по собственному проекту, глава CSIC полагает, что Китай может самостоятельно разрабатывать и строить любой авианосец, благодаря полученным за 20 лет компетенциям. Средний возраст команды строителей составляет 36 лет, и люди входят в период своей зрелости отметил Ху.

Как отмечает ресурс, Китай планирует построить третий авианосец с неядерной силовой установкой и катапультным стартом. По оценке ресурса, он сможет войти в строй в 2022-2023 годах."

Достройка первого китайского авианосца идет быстрее запланированных сроков - bmpd

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 14 августа. ИНТЕРФАКС - Самолеты Су-27, Су-24, вертолеты Ми-24, Ми-8 и Ка-27 и самолеты Ан-26 принимают участие в плановых учениях морской авиации Балтийского флота, сообщил "Интерфаксу" начальник отдела информационного обеспечения пресс-службы Западного военного округа по Балтфлоту капитан 1 ранга Роман Мартов.

"В плановом учении принимают участие более 20 экипажей истребителей Су-27, фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-24, ударных и военно-транспортных вертолетов Ми-24 и Ми-8, а также корабельных вертолетов Ка-27 и военно-транспортных самолетов Ан-26 морской авиации Балтийского флота", - сказал Р.Мартов.

В ходе выполнения учебно-тренировочных полетов, летчики будут отрабатывать огневое обеспечение сухопутных подразделений, уничтожение командных пунктов, бронетехники и живой силы условного противника, вести воздушную разведку и уничтожать воздушные цели, а также искать и уничтожать подлодки условного противника.

"Во время вылетов экипажи производят пуски управляемых и неуправляемых авиационных ракет различных классов, сбрасывают бомбы весом от 100 до 500 кг, отрабатывают элементы маневрирования в ходе воздушного боя, а также заход на цели в условиях применения условным "противником" средств радиоэлектронного подавления", - сказал Р.Мартов.

Он отметил, что учебно-боевые задачи летчики морской авиации выполняют днем и ночью. Всего запланировано около 30 вылетов. В учении задействовано свыше 500 военнослужащих авиабазы морской авиации Балтфлота.

----------


## OKA

"Летчики морской авиации Тихоокеанского флота отработали на Камчатке полеты во время циклона с низкой облачностью и дождем. Об этом в среду сообщил представитель пресс-службы Восточного военного округа по Тихоокеанскому флоту Владимир Матвеев.

"В полетах были задействованы экипажи истребителей-перехватчиков МиГ-31 и экипажи самолетов и вертолетов противолодочной авиации Ил-38Н, Ка-27. В сложных погодных условиях, в том числе и ночью, летчики отработали взлет- посадку при низкой облачности и плохой видимости, а также выполнили пилотирование и взаимодействие в группах", - сообщил он.

Особое внимание во время учений было уделено отработке пилотирования экипажами, которые недавно заступили на службу в морскую авиацию флота."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Летчики Тихоокеанского флота отработали на Камчатке полеты во время циклона - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 16 августа. ИНТЕРФАКС - Морская авиация Черноморского флота получила после заводского ремонта три самолета Су-24М, которые уже прибыли в Крым, сообщил "Интерфаксу" Начальник отдела информационного обеспечения Черноморского флота капитан 1 ранга Вячеслав Трухачсв.

"Состав авиационной эскадрильи отдельного штурмового авиационного полка Морской авиации Черноморского флота пополнили три фронтовых бомбардировщика Су-24М. Самолсты прибыли в Крым после завершения планового заводского ремонта на территории материковой России", - сказал В.Трухачсв.

Он отметил, что в дальнейшем на мощностях части запланировано проведение модернизации самолстов, что существенно расширит их возможности.

----------


## Pilot

ТАСС, 16 августа. Новый британский авианосец Queen Elizabeth ("Куин Элизабет") в среду впервые зашел в свой порт приписки в городе Портсмут. Об этом сообщается в пресс-релизе, размещенном на сайте британского правительства.

"Сегодня мы в первый раз приветствуем наш новый могущественный военный корабль Queen Elizabeth в его доме, - приводятся в пресс-релизе слова министра обороны страны Майкла Фэллона. - Этот авианосец является заявлением Великобритании миру: демонстрацией нашей военной мощи и приверженности еще более значимой глобальной роли".

Впервые авианосец Queen Elizabeth вышел в море 26 июня. На его строительство ушло более восьми лет и 3,5 млрд фунтов стерлингов (4,46 млрд долларов). В течение ближайших нескольких лет кораблю с водоизмещением в 65 тысяч тонн и длиной 280 метров предстоит пройти испытания, после чего он встанет на боевое дежурство. Ожидается, что это произойдет к 2020 году.

----------


## алтын

> В Калининградской области прошли учения морской авиации Балтийского флота, в ходе которых пилоты отработали нанесение ударов по наземным целям.


https://tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/cont...01134-3yiz.htm

102 вернулся в Черняховск

----------


## cobra_73

> 1. Сейчас СФ - это округ. Он отвечает за ПВО огромного региона. Поэтому даже три полка, с учётом походов, мало.
> 2. В прошлом году было много сообщений на тему формирования в составе 279 полка эскадрильи на Су-30СМ (надеюсь исполняться). Напомню до 2010г. были полки ПВО в Килп-Явре и Котласе, потом осталась одна эскадрилья в составе 98 САП. Потом по ПВО дежурить стал и 279 КИАП.
> 3. Ну и к будущим походам людей готовить надо. Пилота палубной авиации за пару лет не подготовишь. Поэтому о сокращении речи быть не может.


Я конечно к авианосцам крайне скептично отношусь. Да и выйдет Кузнецов из ремонта, если выйдет дай бог года через 4-5. О сокращении я лично не говорил. Речь шла о том что самолетов в этих двух КИАПах набирается в аккурат на 1 трехэскадрильный. Все остальное орг-штатные так сказать мероприятия.

Кстати куда пошли Су-30СМ для ВМФ кто точно в курсе? 2 Вроде на Север в 279 КИАП, остальные шли пока вроде бы в 43 ШАП на ЧФ.

----------


## Lexa80

43 ОМШАП 1эск. Су-30СМ, 2эск. Су-24МР, Су-24М
4 ОМШАП 1эск. Су-30СМ(к концу года 8ед. будет), 2эск. Су-24М
Куда пойдут следующие после укомплектования 4 ОМШАП не известно, возможно 279 КИАП.

----------


## cobra_73

> 43 ОМШАП 1эск. Су-30СМ, 2эск. Су-24МР, Су-24М
> 4 ОМШАП 1эск. Су-30СМ(к концу года 8ед. будет), 2эск. Су-24М
> Куда пойдут следующие после укомплектования 4 ОМШАП не известно, возможно 279 КИАП.


А Покрышкинский полк на Су-27 в Калининградской области тоже же флотский ныне? Он где там  сидит?

----------


## Lexa80

У меня нет сведений о воссоздании 689 ИАП. Планы зимой озвучивали, что развернут эскадрилью в полк, но пока это эскадрилья. Ну и я слышал, что Ан-26 испытал полосу Чкаловска после ремонта, где-то в декабре, но перебазирования не было.

----------


## cobra_73

> У меня нет сведений о воссоздании 689 ИАП. Планы зимой озвучивали, что развернут эскадрилью в полк, но пока это эскадрилья. Ну и я слышал, что Ан-26 испытал полосу Чкаловска после ремонта, где-то в декабре, но перебазирования не было.


Ситуация аналогична короче Камчатской флотской  эскадрильи на МиГ-31? 9-10 относительно живых МиГов на стоянке, из них постоянно боеготово 4-5 и из них ни одного БМ и еще около 22-25 дохлых МиГов распиханных по разным углам в Елизово. При шикарном налете часов на экипаж  в 35-40 часов на 2015 год.

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 27 июня. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Учения по отражению ракетных и авиационных ударов условного противника по военным объектам, расположенным в Калининградской области, начались на Балтийском флоте.

"Задействованы расчеты зенитных ракетных систем С-400, С-300, зенитных ракетно-пушечных комплексов "Панцирь-С1" соединения противовоздушной обороны флота, а также самолсты морской авиации", - сказано в пресс-релизе БФ, поступившем в "Интерфакс-АВН" в среду.

Отрабатываются вопросы обнаружения, перехвата и уничтожения условных воздушных целей, имитирующих нарушителей воздушного пространства, прикрытия воздушных рубежей и подразделений, дислоцирующихся в Калининградской области, говорится в сообщении.

В роли условного противника выступают самолсты Су-24, Су-27, Су-30СМ, беспилотные летательные аппараты.

В мансврах, которые продлятся несколько суток, задействованы свыше 500 военнослужащих, более 50 единиц военной и авиационной техники, сообщает штаб БФ.

----------


## Avia M

"На аэродроме авиабазы объединения ВВС и ПВО Северного флота Североморск-1 принят и введен в эксплуатацию взлетно-посадочный комплекс после завершения строительных работ по реконструкции. С аэродрома начались плановые полеты авиации флота"

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Авиация Северного флота приступила к полетам с нового комплекса аэродрома Североморск-1 - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

"29 июня 2018 года в британской военно-морской базе Девонпорт состоялась церемония официальной передачи ВМС Бразилии выведенного из состава Королевских ВМС Великобритании десантного вертолетосца L 12 Ocean. Корабль получил новое бразильское название А 140 Atlântico и, официально классифицируясь как "многоцелевой вертолетоносец" (Porta-Helicópteros Multipropósito), стал самой крупной единицей бразильского флота.



Вошедший в состав ВМС Бразилии как А 140 Atlântico бывший британский десантный вертолетоносец L 12 Ocean. Девонпорт, 29.06.2018 (с) ВМС Бразилии




Новый бразильский корабль в течении трех недель пройдет интенсивный курс подготовки с бразильским экипажем численностью около 300 человек на борту, и ожидается, что прибудет в Рио-де-Жанейро к 25 августа.

Вертолетоносец Ocean был введен в состав Королевского флота в 1998 году и с 2014 года являлся единственным авианесущим кораблем ВМС Великобритании, а с июня 2015 года - флагманским кораблем флота. Ocean был выведен из состава британского флота в ходе церемонии в Девонпорте 27 марта 2018 года. Вывод корабля из состава флота был вызван необходимостью использовать его экипаж для укомплектования второго строящегося нового британского авианосца R 09 Prince of Wales. В то же время вывод Ocean оставил британский флот вообще без действующих авианесущих кораблей примерно на два с половиной или три года, поскольку первый новый британский авианосец R 08 Queen Elizabeth достигнет боеготовности не ранее 2020-2021 годов.

Корабль был приобретен Бразилией по соглашению, заключенному в феврале 2018 года, его стоимость составила 312 млн бразильских реалов (около 84,3 млн фунтов стерлингов). В 2012-2014 годах Ocean прошел средний ремонт и модернизацию общей стоимостью 65 млн фунтов, так что сейчас он находится в хорошем техническом состоянии. Тем не менее, перед передачей Бразилии Ocean прошел докованиe и текущий ремонт.

В ВМС Бразилии Atlântico также станет единственным авианесущим кораблем в связи с принятым решением о прекращении эксплуатации последнего бразильского авианосца A 12 São Paulo (бывший французский Foch).

Ocean был передан бразильской стороне с новой РЛС общего обнаружения BAE Systems Artisan (типа 997), установленной на корабле при модернизации в 2012-2014 годах, что стало первым случаем экспорта этой основной современной РЛС британского флота за рубеж. В то же время из вооружения на корабле при передаче Бразилии были оставлены только четыре 30-мм одноствольные артиллерийские установки DS30M Mk 2, в то время как три установленных 20-мм зенитных артиллерийских комплекса Raytheon Phalanx Mk 15 Block 1B были демонтированы."

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3259628.html

брикс))

----------


## Avia M

Китай разрабатывает новый палубный истребитель, чтобы заменить используемый в настоящее время истребитель J-15 после серии технических неисправностей и крушений машины

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/world/20180705/1523973245.html

----------


## cobra_73

А поможет?

----------


## Avia M

> А поможет?


Россия?  :Cool:

----------


## cobra_73

Я об ином. А смысл? Они желают разработать морскую машину с ноля?

----------


## Avia M

> Они желают разработать морскую машину с ноля?


По ссылке читаем... 




> в качестве модели для замены J-15 может использоваться истребитель с малым уровнем демаскирующих признаков нового поколения FC-31 который совершил свой первый полет в 2012 году. Он меньше и легче J-15.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

> *Строительство новых объектов аэродрома морской авиации в Южном военном округе завершится до конца 2018 года*
> 
> В ходе рабочей поездки в войска Южного военного округа первый заместитель Министра обороны РФ Руслан Цаликов проверил строительство объектов аэродрома морской авиации, базирующегося в Ейске. На территории аэродрома будет построена новая взлетно-посадочная полоса с аэрофинишерами. Она будет представлять собой железобетонную конструкцию с металлическим покрытием. Все бетонные работы уже выполнены.


https://structure.mil.ru/structure/o...2184703@egNews

----------


## Avia M

> А Ейск? там что-то делается?


МОСКВА, 7 июля. /ТАСС/. Новую взлетно-посадочную полосу с авиафинишерами до конца 2018 года построят в Ейске для тренировок палубной авиации

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Новую полосу с авиафинишерами построят в Ейске для тренировок палубной авиации - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## cobra_73

> МОСКВА, 7 июля. /ТАСС/. Новую взлетно-посадочную полосу с авиафинишерами до конца 2018 года построят в Ейске для тренировок палубной авиации
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> Новую полосу с авиафинишерами построят в Ейске для тренировок палубной авиации - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС



На кой очередные мильярды в никуда? Нитка что фсе? Да и как бы АВ не предвидятся еще лет 20. миниум.

----------


## Nazar

> На кой очередные мильярды в никуда? Нитка что фсе? Да и как бы АВ не предвидятся еще лет 20. миниум.


Какая разница предвидятся АВ, или не придвидятся? Летчиков готовить надо, что-бы потом опять годы не терять.

----------


## cobra_73

Вообще есть конечно предвидятся или нет. 
Ибо АВИАНОСЕЦ априори бессмысленен если только мы не собираемся вытеснить ГП из океана. Сейчас пошла  в серию к примеру Молния-2 в варианте СВВП немногим уступающая самолету нормальной схемы. Ну и смысл нам иметь палубники традиционной схемы?  Сколько реально боевых вылетов с палубы Кузнецова выполнено в Сирии?  А то враги народа, в лице адмиралов нашего ВМФ, как бы издают рече кряки про чуть менее чем пять сотен боевых вылетов. Не понятно только сколько раз летали с палубы.Сколько в сутки раз летали с палубы мы ж не знаем.
Имхо нам надо опять вернуться к вертикалке. Или СКВП....

Для решения задач нашим так называемым ВМФ будет достаточчно....

----------


## Nazar

> Сейчас пошла  в серию к примеру Молния-2 в варианте СВВП


Я вам немного по секрету скажу. F-35B это самолет STOVL, то-есть самолет укороченного взлета и вертикальной посадки, а не СВВП. Он призван заменить Харриеры в КМП, а не Хорнеты в ВМС. Хорнеты в ВМС, читай авианосцах, должен F-35C заменить, который CATOBAR, то-есть самолет взлетающий с помощью катапульты и садящийся с помощью аэрофинишеров, следовательно это самолет самой обычной, традиционной схемы. У него, как и у F-35A, сопло никуда не отклоняется и никаких других подъемных двигателей нет. Надеюсь вопрос по самолетам традиционной схемы для авианосцев, для вас на время закрыт? 



> Сколько реально боевых вылетов с палубы Кузнецова выполнено в Сирии? А то враги народа, в лице адмиралов нашего ВМФ, как бы издают рече кряки про чуть менее чем пять сотен боевых вылетов. Не понятно только сколько раз летали с палубы.Сколько в сутки раз летали с палубы мы ж не знаем.


Если вам что-то неизвестно, это не говорит ровным счетом ничего. В конце концов, лично вам докладывать, никто не обязан. Но вы же вроде кап.3, в отставке, неужели так сложно найти достоверную информацию по этому вопросу.



> Имхо нам надо опять вернуться к вертикалке. Или СКВП....
> Для решения задач нашим так называемым ВМФ будет достаточчно....


Вам бы в Ген.Штаб, в отдел стратегического планирования. Многие бы прислушались к вашему мнению.

----------


## KAV

> Знакомые лица))


Да уж. Сразу июль месяц т.г. вспомнился.

----------


## Djoker

*Первые учебно-тренировочные полёты пилотов корабельного истребительного авиаполка Северного флота в сложных метеоусловиях*

http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mul...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Polikarpoff

С почином...
https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3757301

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Су-33, борт. № «78 красный», МА ВМФ России, 2018 г.:

Фото: Антон Громов.

----------


## Lexa80

Динамичное развертывание сил от ВМС США.  https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/2726501.html

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Panda-9

*Авиация Балтфлота возвращается на аэродром в Чкаловске после реконструкции*
https://kgd.ru/news/society/item/762...-rekonstrukcii

----------


## OKA

" Морская авиация Балтийского флота получила на вооружение модернизированные вертолеты Ка-27М

Технический состав провел приемку и постановку техники, а также подготовил модернизированные вертолеты к новому зимнему режиму эксплуатации. Летный состав подразделений прошел дополнительное обучение для широкого использования ресурса модернизации.

На вертолетах обновлено бортовое радиоэлектронное оборудование (БРЭО), установлена новая поисковая система, позволяющая применять новые средства поиска и поражения подводных лодок, а также радиоакустическое оборудование, позволяющее значительно повысить выполнение вертолетами этого типа задач по предназначению.

В результате модернизации, на вертолеты внедрены современные способы передачи информации на наземные и корабельные командные пункты, модернизирована связь с другими вертолетами...

Пресс-служба Западного военного округа "

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2198386@egNews

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

*МиГ-29К («9-41Р»)*, борт. № «45 синий», МА ВМФ России, Громово, 2018 г.:

Фото: asp.

----------


## Pilot

Что-то ничего нет про лейтенантов, прыгнувших из Л-39 
Примерно в 17.35 вчера самолет упал рядом с Ейском в море.

----------


## Pilot

До сих пор не нашли

----------


## Nazar

Скорее всего искать уже можно только тела..

----------


## Avia M

> " Морская авиация Балтийского флота получила на вооружение модернизированные вертолеты Ка-27М


На аэродроме Черняховск провели облет первого модернизированного Ка-27М.
Сегодня вертолет Ка-27М совершил перелетел на аэродром Донское к месту постоянной дислокации, где его экипаж встретили командование эскадрильи и личный состав авиационной части.

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/cont...-ru-h4gnl.html

----------


## Pilot

Скорее всего фрагменты  :Frown:

----------


## AndyK

Из группы в ВК https://vk.com/vvs_ussr_vvs_rus

----------


## Avia M

Предполагают...

По данным американского военно-политического издания The National Interest, после многочисленных доработок китайский истребитель Shenyang J-15 стал более современным и эргономичным самолетом, чем советско-российский Су-33, который был положен в его основу.
Китайская промышленность, имея ограниченный доступ к авиационным технологиям, создала современный палубный истребитель Shenyang J-15. При этом российский Су-33 со своими аналоговыми приборами и простым ИЛС (индикатор на лобовом стекле — прим. Ред.) застрял в 90-х годах. Единственное преимущество российского Су-33 – это более мощный и надежный двигатель, пишет издание, подчеркивая, что и это преимущество в скором времени будет преодолено Китаем.

https://www.mk.ru/politics/2018/10/2...-original.html

----------


## muk33

Один из летчиков потерпевшего катастрофу Л-39 вырос в Ахтубинске, отец - ведущий инженер по летным испытаниям. https://astravolga.ru/letchik-razbiv...zen.yandex.com

----------


## Pilot

ПАРИЖ, 23 окт – РИА Новости. Министр обороны Франции Флоранс Парли заявила о запуске программы по обновлению французского авианосца "Шарль де Голль".

"(Авианосцу) "Шарлю де Голлю" нужен последователь … Я горда сегодня здесь, на салоне "Евронаваль", официально запустить программу обновления нашего авианосца", - сказал Парли, выступая на международной выставке военно-морской техники и вооружения "Евронаваль"???.

Она отметила, что сейчас это первый этап, который включает в себя исследование. Трансляция выступления Парли велась в ее аккаунте в Twitter.

----------


## Avia M

24 октября 2018 г.,   Экипажи самолётов-амфибий Бе-12 «Чайка» из состава отдельного смешанного авиационного полка Морской авиации и ПВО Черноморского флота (ЧФ) отработали вопросы боевого применения на полигоне Опук в Крыму. Об этом сообщает Минобороны России со ссылкой на пресс-службу Южного военного округа.
 Лётчики в ходе выполнения лётных тактических задач отработали тактику нанесения ударов по объектам и провели бомбометание по наземным мишенным позициям, имитирующим цели условного противника.
 В лётно-тактических учениях было задействовано три самолёта Бе-12.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## ZHeN

Р-73 на 300км!

----------


## Avia M

первые два российских вертолетоносца заложат на верфи в Крыму весной 2020 года.
Головной корабль планируют сдать флоту до конца 2027 года.

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/6872382...ndex.ru%2Fnews

Спасибо Николя, что свои "баржи" взад забрал!

----------


## cobra_73

> первые два российских вертолетоносца заложат на верфи в Крыму весной 2020 года.
> Головной корабль планируют сдать флоту до конца 2027 года.
> 
> https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/6872382...ndex.ru%2Fnews
> 
> Спасибо Николя, что свои "баржи" взад забрал!


Зря вы так. Это на бумаге все. И уж тем более принципиальная глупость строить их в Крыму. Так что даешь рекорд Парагвайской канонерки - 50 лет на стапеле... У нас враги народа из числа командования спевшиеся в коррупционном экстазе с бонзами ОСК зарубили постройку противолодочного корабля БМЗ. У нас развертывание  РПКСН и МЦПЛ обеспечивать нечем. А с современными минами мы вообще боротся на текущий момент не в состоянии. От модернизации противоминных сил отказались. 

А французкие кораблики были бы более чем уместны хотя бы тем, что
- они уже есть и в строю.
- каждый мог стать флагманским кораблем корабельной ударной группы.
- надо помнить кораблей 1 ранга  у нас мягко говоря мало.

----------


## Avia M

> Зря вы так.


Предлагаю дождаться результата... :Smile: 
На мой взгляд, сделка по Мистралям была сомнительная, в угоду личным отношениям (известно кого).

----------


## cobra_73

> Предлагаю дождаться результата...
> На мой взгляд, сделка по Мистралям была сомнительная, в угоду личным отношениям (известно кого).


Можно и не дожидатся. Ключевая мысль - строить на Заливе. Не взлетит. От слова вообще.

Наличие Мистрелей в составе флота все равно было бы более чем полезным.

----------


## Polikarpoff

Если такие сроки строительства указали на бумаге, то даже не хочется думать, какие окажутся в реале...

----------


## GThomson

"недолго мучилась старушка..." - опровергли!
"В ОСК опровергли сообщения о планах строительства вертолетоносцев в Крыму"  https://www.aex.ru/news/2019/9/11/201998/

----------


## Polikarpoff

Вот интересно, в этой самомой "кораблестроительной отрасли" вчера ничего бурно не отмечали?

----------


## Avia M

Возможно вчера! Так как сегодня день трезвости... :Smile:

----------


## cobra_73

> Вот интересно, в этой самомой "кораблестроительной отрасли" вчера ничего бурно не отмечали?


Скорее курили нечто забористое....

----------


## OKA

Тем временем :

" На верфи Hudong-Zhonghua Shipbuilding  в Шанхае завершена покраска корпуса головного китайского тяжелого десантного вертолетоносца проекта 075.
Всего запланирована постройка шести кораблей нового поколения, из них в настоящий момент на верфи Hudong-Zhonghua Shipbuilding строятся три. УДК будут иметь водоизмещение 30 тыс. т (изначально заявлялось 40 тыс. т), два элеватора (изначально - 4) и шесть посадочных точек для вертолетов.
Ожидается, что первый корабль типа 075 будет спущен на воду уже в 2019 году и передан ВМС НОАК в 2020 году."

  

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1707335.html


" Новейший китайский авианосец проекта 001А на судоверфи в Даляне. 12.09.2019 "

   

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1707602.html

----------


## OKA

" Индусы посадили "Теджес" на аэрофинишер своей "Нитки"

  

Флот, правда, его активно не хочет, так как надеется прикупить что-нибудь по-мощнее (два двигателя и под пару ракет "Брахмос"-лайт). Но, тем не менее...

Всегда удивляла форма передней кромки крыла этого самолета, да еще с щитком..."

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/479965.html

----------


## Fencer

На Северном флоте появился очередной именной самолёт https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2252518@egNews

----------


## Avia M

> Можно и не дожидатся.


Рассуждения...




> К сожалению, практика строительства надводных боевых кораблей для ВМФ России в постсоветский период приучила наблюдателей скорее к пессимистичным прогнозам. Тем интереснее, на каком проекте эта тенденция будет сломана.


https://iz.ru/921311/ilia-kramnik/vt...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## cobra_73

> Тем интереснее, на каком проекте эта тенденция будет сломана.[/url]


Да ладно! Ужели научились строится корвет пр.20380 года за два!

----------


## Avia M

корпорация Boeing провела испытания первого палубного беспилотного самолета-заправщика MQ-25 Stingray, который будет базироваться на авианосцах. 

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-pano...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## bakulinks77

> корпорация Boeing провела испытания первого палубного беспилотного самолета-заправщика MQ-25 Stingray, который будет базироваться на авианосцах. 
> 
> https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-pano...ndex.ru%2Fnews


Видос запилили) Обращает на себя внимание сопло...

https://www.boeing.com/features/2019...ght-09-19.page

----------


## OKA

" Авианосец «Принс оф Уэльс», второй корабль типа «Куин Элизабет», 19 сентября 2019 года отправился из шотландского Росайта, где достраивался на плаву, северо-западному побережью Шотландии для прохождения ходовых испытаний. Согласно сообщению министерства обороны Великобритании, после завершения проверок корабль отправится к месту приписке в Портсмуте, где состоится принятие авианосца в состав ВМС.

Строительство авианосца «Принс оф Уэльс» типа «Куин Элизабет» велось с 2011 года. Он и головной корабль проекта являются крупнейшими в стране за всю историю существования ее флота. По мере постройки «Принс оф Уэльс» должен был претерпеть изменения — из-за экономии корабль планировалось переоборудовать в вертолетоносец, но потом военные от этих планов отказались.

Полное водоизмещение авианосца составляет 70,6 тысячи тонн при длине 280 метров и ширине 73 метра. Авианосец способен развивать скорость до 25 узлов, а дальность его хода составляет около 10 тысяч морских миль (около 18,5 тысячи километров). Авианосец может нести до 50 летательных аппаратов, включая истребители F-35B Lightning II, противолодочные вертолеты Merlin и тяжелые транспортные вертолеты Chinook.

Согласно действующим планам министерства обороны Великобритании, «Принс оф Уэльс» войдет в состав Королевских ВМС в конце 2019-го — начале 2020 года. В операциях британского флота новый корабль примет участие в 2021 году.

Головной корабль проекта — «Куин Элизабет» — вошел в состав Королевских ВМС Великобритании в декабре 2017 года. После этого корабль отправился в США для прохождения испытаний на отправку и прием самолетов и погрузку палубных истребителей F-35B Lightning II, однако вскоре корпус авианосца дал течь и он вернулся в порт отправления для ремонта.

В настоящее время корабль проходит расширенные испытания полетами авиагруппы у побережья США.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/09/20/prince




> Видос запилили) Обращает на себя внимание сопло...
> 
> https://www.boeing.com/features/2019...ght-09-19.page

----------


## Red307

> Вы разжевывайте это кому-нибудь другому. 
> Применяемую номенклатуру отечественного и зарубежного вооружения, их специфику и характеристики, я точно знаю не хуже..


Не хуже, чем кто?

----------


## Nazar

> Не хуже, чем кто?


Не хуже чем вы попытались разжевать..

----------


## Red307

> Не хуже чем вы попытались разжевать..


Ну тогда, продолжая разговор про АБ, вопрос. Почему у нас отсутствуют УАБ калибра 250кг, аналогичные GBU-12/38 и т.п. Очевидно, что для поражения одиночных целей БТТ этого вполне достаточно.

----------


## cobra_73

Разве нет?

----------


## Red307

> Разве нет?


Вам виднее

----------


## Red307

Почитал про эту КАБ-250.
https://www.arms-expo.ru/armament/samples/1392/71989/

Пишут: 



> Поставленные задачи достигаются тем, что в носовом приборном отсеке авиабомбы устанавливается достаточно простая тепловизионная головка самонаведения с дальностью действия 2...3 км, в которую перед отделением авиабомбы вводится эталонное изображение цели и которая обеспечивает автономный корреляционный принцип захвата цели и ее автосопровождение.


Вопрос без подвоха. Откуда берется "эталонное изображение цели", например на су-30см или су-35? Загружается как-то заранее на земле?
А если это оперативно разведанная цель, как применять по ней? На Су-34, понятно, есть "Платан". Там наверное как-то можно срисрвать "портрет" цели".

Вопрос по "специфике отечественного вооружения" если что.. :Rolleyes:

----------


## Nazar

> Ну тогда, продолжая разговор про АБ, вопрос. Почему у нас отсутствуют УАБ калибра 250кг, аналогичные GBU-12/38 и т.п. Очевидно, что для поражения одиночных целей БТТ этого вполне достаточно.


Дорого. И огромное количество чугуния, который надо утилизировать. Через нашу контору, его составы проходили...
Американцы большинство своих запасов чугуна, утилизировали еще в первом Ираке, у нас, возможность только недавно появилась.

----------


## Red307

> Дорого. И огромное количество чугуния, который надо утилизировать. Через нашу контору, его составы проходили...
> Американцы большинство своих запасов чугуна, утилизировали еще в первом Ираке, у нас, возможность только недавно появилась.


Так вы у нас оружейный барон...))

----------


## Nazar

> Так вы у нас оружейный барон...))


Всего-лишь на посредника тружусь..

----------


## Интересующийся

> Почитал про эту КАБ-250.
> https://www.arms-expo.ru/armament/samples/1392/71989/
> 
> Пишут: 
> 
> 
> Вопрос без подвоха. Откуда берется "эталонное изображение цели", например на су-30см или су-35? Загружается как-то заранее на земле?
> А если это оперативно разведанная цель, как применять по ней? На Су-34, понятно, есть "Платан". Там наверное как-то можно срисрвать "портрет" цели".
> 
> Вопрос по "специфике отечественного вооружения" если что..


По совместной работе ОТПК и ГСН я находил такое в книге
https://forums.eagle.ru/attachment.p...6&d=1576801799

----------


## Драган

У кого-нибудь есть фото Су-33, красного 71 и красного 88 номера? После боевых действий в Сирии или во время. Особенно у него на левой стороне воздухозаборника, амблема «длинный круиз»? Между этими двумя самолетами есть отличия, и я хотел бы их исследовать. Спасибо.

----------


## Polikarpoff

Тут оба есть, начало похода

----------


## Avia M

12 мая совершила первый полет палубная версия китайского истребителя JL-9G, сообщил MilitaryWatch со ссылкой на источники в КНР.
JL-9 - в первую очередь учебный самолет, предназначенный для подготовки военных летчиков к работе на более серьезных машинах. Однако и тренировочная "спарка" может при необходимости выполнять боевые задачи.
Являясь потомком легендарного МиГ-21, китайский истребитель отличается первоклассными летными характеристиками, скороподъемностью 15- метров в секунду, максимальной скоростью 1,5 Маха и практическим потолком в 16 километров. Самолет оснащен "стеклянной" кабиной пилотов, современной авионикой и датчиками, нашлемным дисплеем и системой целеуказания. 

https://rg.ru/2020/05/13/kitaj-podni...strebitel.html

----------


## Драган

Хорошо, может кто-нибудь найти изображение этой детали на красном 71. Только эта деталь. ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!

----------


## Pilot

это?

----------


## Драган

Да, мой дорогой брат. Это на красном 71?

----------


## Драган

> это?


Дорогой брат, это то, что ты показал мне реальные детали на красном 71?

----------


## Nazar

> это?


А это точно 71й? Силуэт корабля должен черным быть.

----------


## Драган

> А это точно 71й? Силуэт корабля должен черным быть.


Это не обязательно должно быть из фотографии с авианосца. Мне просто нужно посмотреть подробности об якорях на красном 71. Потому что они выглядят очень специфично для миссий из Сирии.Вот на этой картинке он не на Кузнецове, но у него есть маркировка миссии, но я не вижу деталей по воздухозаборнику.

----------


## Nazar

Я говорю про силуэт корабля на эмблеме.

----------


## Avia M

17 августа 1987 года – совершил первый полет прототип корабельного истребителя Т10К-1 (Су-27К), получившего бортовой № 37, самолет пилотировал летчик-испытатель ОКБ им. П.О. Сухого Виктор Георгиевич Пугачев.

----------


## Avia M

21 августа 1982 года первый взлет с наземного трамплина Т-1 выполнил самолет МиГ-29КВП.
Машину пилотировал летчик-испытатель ОКБ А.И. Микояна Герой Советского Союза Авиард Гаврилович Фастовец.

МиГ-29КВП (МиГ-29 № 918) - опытный самолет для отработки трамплинного взлета и аэрофинишерной посадки на наземном комплексе "Нитка" в интересах создания корабельного истребителя МиГ-29К. Переоборудован летом 1982 г. из 7-го летного экземпляра МиГ-29 типа 9-12.

----------


## Fencer

https://russianplanes.net/id306166
https://russianplanes.net/id306167

----------


## Avia M

28 августа 1982 года первый взлет с наземного трамплина Т-1 выполнил специально доработанный опытный истребитель Т10-3. Машину пилотировал летчик-испытатель МЗ им. П.О. Сухого Николай Федорович Садовников.

----------


## Fencer

В отдельном корабельном истребительном авиаполку объединения ВВС и ПВО Северного флота прошло летное тактическое учение по воздушному прикрытию группировок кораблей в Арктике. 

В ходе учения был обнаружен и перехвачен самолет условного противника, а также проведен воздушный бой на различных дистанциях в составе авиационных звеньев. 

Учение проходило в сложных метеорологических условиях над Кольским полуостровом и над Баренцевым морем. Вместе с опытными пилотами в мероприятии приняли участие молодые лётчики. Они выполнили полётные задания на самолётах МиГ-29К и МиГ-29КУБ. 

За время проведения учения были отработаны четыре лётные смены. В общей сложности лётчики-истребители совершили более 40 самолётовылетов. 

Пресс-служба Северного флота. 
Фото пресс-службы СФ. https://m.vk.com/wall-101918803_3391...tom=1#comments

----------


## Fencer

Военно-Морской Флот России завершил экспедицию «Два капитана» https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2439055@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Летчики отдельного корабельного истребительного авиационного полка объединения ВВС и ПВО Северного флота отработали ночные полеты на палубных истребителях МиГ-29К. 

Полёты проводились с военного аэродрома, расположенного в Мурманской области. Полученные полётные задания лётчики выполняли над Кольским полуостровом и Баренцевым морем в сложных метеорологических условиях. 

Экипажи истребителей МиГ-29 пилотировали самолёты по приборам в условиях ограниченной видимости, а также в отсутствие видимых береговых ориентиров. Помимо совершенствования техники пилотирования лётчики-истребители отработали перехвату самолетов условного противника и некоторые элементы воздушного боя. 

Всего в ночных тренировках было задействовано более десяти летных экипажей. Их общий налет составил более 15 часов. 

Пресс-служба Северного флота. 
Фото пресс-службы СФ. https://m.vk.com/wall-101918803_3403...tom=1#comments

----------


## Fencer

Китай столкнулся с проблемой обучения пилотов палубной авиации https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/10/3/248308/

----------


## Fencer

Самолету Северного флота присвоили имя «живой легенды ВВС» https://m.vz.ru/news/2022/11/3/1185273.html

----------


## Fencer

Торжественная церемония вручения исторического знамени http://aviarevue.ru/articles/events/...o-znameni.html

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://m.ok.ru/group/43532956729545...5/942201288393

----------


## Fencer

ВМС НОВОЙ ЗЕЛАНДИИ ПОЛУЧИЛИ ПЕРВЫЙ ВОЕННЫЙ САМОЛЕТ P-8A POSEIDON https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2022/12/12/737685.html

----------


## Fencer

https://m.vk.com/wall-101918803_34999



> Летчики отдельного смешанного авиационного полка из состава армии ВВС и ПВО Северного флота выполнили ночные полеты на истребителях перехватчиках МиГ-31 и бомбардировщиках Су-24. 
> 
> Полёты проводились на одном из военных аэродромов, расположенных в Мурманской области в условиях наступившей полярной ночи, когда солнце не выходит из-за горизонта, а продолжительность сумерек составляет несколько часов. Особенностью полетов являлась низкая облачность, высота облаков составляла от 200 до 400 метров, которая вносила свои коррективы в выполнение отдельных элементов полетов. 
> 
> В ходе учебно-тренировочных полётов основной упор делался на совершенствование летной натренированности и навыков боевого применения экипажей, а также на повышение их профессионального мастерства. 
> 
> Пресс-служба СФ.

----------


## Fencer

Празднование Дня ВМФ в Спб. 2021г. Сольцы. http://scalemodels.ru/articles/15155...g--solcy-.html

----------


## Fencer

Ракетоносный воздушный кулак Тихоокеанского флота авиабаза Монгохто (Каменный Ручей)

----------


## Fencer

На Камчатку после модернизации прибыли 2 истребителя-перехватчика МиГ-31БМ https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2449676@egNews

----------

